# Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe Chersonissos (Heronissos) x83



## Paulus (10 Aug. 2010)

*Das Hotel und die weitläufige Hotelanlage!*






























































































*Ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen und so!*









































































*Das Hotel bei Nacht!*

































​


----------



## Claudia (10 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe chersonissos*

:thx: für deine tollen Urlaubsimpressionen :thumbup:


----------



## Q (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe Chersonissos (Heronissos)*

schönen Dank Paulus, dass Du uns an Deinem Urlaub teilhaben lässt :thumbup: Scheint ja eine schöne Hotelanlage zu sein, und gut, dass Du Dich nicht im Labyrinth vom Minotaurus verirrt hast


----------



## Katzun (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe Chersonissos (Heronissos)*

scheint eine schöne anlage gewesen zu sein, bis auf den strand, aber das ist ja in GR üblich.

danke für deine impressionen


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe Chersonissos (Heronissos)*

Ich mag eher Spanien


----------



## opa1955 (11 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe Chersonissos (Heronissos)*

Gia Sou . . Evcharisto File


----------



## schwootz (17 Okt. 2010)

*AW: Urlaubsbilder - Kreta - Nahe Chersonissos (Heronissos)*

kommt mir bekannt vor bin fast jedes jhar zum urlaub dort allerdings in ierepetra oder achlia...schöne pics


----------



## Emilysmummie (18 Okt. 2010)

*wie schööööööööön *


----------



## floyd (18 Okt. 2010)

Da hat man ehrliche Einsichten ins Hotelgeschehen, besser als in manchen Prospecten die irgendwas vorgaukeln wollen.
Die Ecke muss man sich merken.

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (1 Dez. 2010)

Kreta hat mir auch gut gefallen, bin mit dem Leihauto herumgefahren! 

Habe tolle Lokale mit gutem Wein gefunden! 

Das einzige was unnötig war: bei gefühlten 50° einen Steinehaufen besichtigen (auch bekannt als Palast von Knossos)! 

DANKE für die Bilder Paulus! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## florian767 (16 Apr. 2011)

schöne bilder


----------



## beachkini (16 Apr. 2011)

echt klasse. muss man wirklich mal bis ruter fahren(übersetzen). kam bis jetzt nur bis dubrovnik


----------



## klappstuhl (23 Juli 2011)

Danke, Kreta ist schon wunderschön!


----------



## JohnKahlua (6 Okt. 2012)

Kreta scheint wirklich eine Reise wert zu sein.


----------



## AWEntertaiment (7 Okt. 2012)

Da kommt Urlaubsfeeling auf super aufnahmen


----------



## mm77 (4 Dez. 2012)

Die Wasserfotos sind sehr toll ... wird man gleich neidisch


----------



## mattthecat (18 Dez. 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## hansil1985 (30 Dez. 2012)

Super Urlaubsbilder


----------



## wrl (30 Dez. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder muss auch mal wieder nach Kreta


----------



## rumbiak (8 Jan. 2013)

schön, in Chersonissos war ich auch schon 2 mal


----------



## gazpacho (26 Jan. 2013)

bin zwar gerade erst ausm urlaub gekommen, aber da bekommt man ja gleich wieder lust ahah


----------



## armin (27 Jan. 2013)

ein schönes Land und tolle Bilder :thx:


----------



## lukeskywalker (20 Feb. 2013)

summer, cant come quick enough


----------



## wolki (23 März 2013)

schöne fotos


----------



## esell (25 März 2013)

Sieht nach hochqualitativer Erholung aus!


----------

